# Port request promscale_extension to postgresql



## Alain De Vos (Jul 18, 2021)

If someone would be so nice and kind to start maintaining this software.








						GitHub - timescale/promscale_extension: Tables, types and functions supporting Promscale
					

Tables, types and functions supporting Promscale. Contribute to timescale/promscale_extension development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Thanks alot.


----------



## nbari (Oct 25, 2021)

how are you currently installing it?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 25, 2021)

I use








						GitHub - timescale/promscale: Promscale is a unified metric and trace observability backend for Prometheus, Jaeger and OpenTelemetry built on PostgreSQL and TimescaleDB.
					

Promscale is a unified metric and trace observability backend for Prometheus, Jaeger and OpenTelemetry built on PostgreSQL and TimescaleDB. - GitHub - timescale/promscale: Promscale is a unified me...




					github.com
				



But without the promscale-extension for performance improvement.


----------



## nbari (Oct 25, 2021)

Same issue here, by any chance, have tested the difference between having the extension (Linux) and not (BSD)? is there any considerable improvement?


----------



## jbo (Oct 28, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> If someone would be so nice and kind to start maintaining this software.


Why not giving it a go yourself? You seem to have more than enough FreeBSD experience to handle this


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 28, 2021)

gmake produces "rust" compile errors. Someone proficient in "rust" ?


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 28, 2021)

Not me. But it's amazing how often you find something relevant just "googling" the error. No shit, I solved quite a few "porting" issues that way


----------



## jbo (Oct 28, 2021)

Few things are more fun than building lang/rust anyway... 

Lets hope that Alain De Vos can get this port done


----------

